# Clutch Fluid



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, I did a search and it was conflicting to what I was led to believe, so here is my question.
The video link below came from a friend who has a Pont. G8-6 speed. He recommends doing this because my clutch is quite stiff compared to his G8, I have a '06 GTO with 7K miles. 
I thought that this should be quite easy maint. after watching the video, but after reading a thread on here, the topic included a bleeder screw for the clutch fluid near the slave valve, it was also mentioned that air now in the fluid could not get out without bleeding it using the bleeder screw. 
Is this really the case? Or can I follow the directions of the video, by just sucking the fluid out of the reservoir then refilling it with clean fluid and pump clutch peddle quickly for 30 times, and this would remove the air.
Experiences?:confused
Clutch_Care


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think you have to bleed it properly as it is a sealed system just like your brakes isn't it? I used a turkey baster to suck some of my old fluid out, then replaced it with fresh and then bleed until fresh fluid comes out. It takes 2 people to do it, but it is possible.

Its a PITA and there are remote bleeders out there to help also.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

If you are just planning on sucking out the fluid in the reservoir, like in the video, you would probably be fine just pumping the pedal like they did. I've done this on other cars I own. As long as you don't press the clutch pedal before refilling the reservoir you won't be pushing any air into the clutch line. But I doubt that method would effectively bleed your system if you replace any part like the master or slave cylinders, or any of the hydraulic line. And you have air in the line past the master cylinder piston.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Just follow the directions in Ranger's video and you'll be fine. I've done this procedure on my GTO and on my Z06. Which reminds me, I need to do the Z06 again.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Great responses!
Do we have DOT 4 Conventional or DOT 4 Synthetic?


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Flushed the fluid today with Super Dot 4 from GM.
The clutch peddle is now light and spring back very fast, well worth the hour it took.
Very satisfied.


----------

